# www.vonlotta.com comments please



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

http://www.vonlotta.com/julia.html
i am very sorry about the last post, got distracted and copied the wrong site.
can somebody please comment on this breeder.
i am looking for german show line.
thank you very much.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I know nothing of them personally, but their website looks very interesting.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She is a member at my old club. Did not know her personally, but seemed to really care about her dogs and often brought out pups for socialization.
Seemed to be successful showing.


----------



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

thank you for your comments.
i found this site accidently and liked it, but i live on east coast and very unsure about getting a puppy without seeing a breeder and the mother. i would really appreciate any help.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Talk to Yulia and see what you think.

And NJ to Ga isn't really that far


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mary,

Did not know you were a part of Metro.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I was 
Since I have been lucky enough to find a good helper/decoy locally (and I only "piddle" in schutzhund), I have been training obedience with my local group, and doing protection on an appointment basis.


----------



## robbhe7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am thinking about purchasing their sole puppy for sale, Irmi. She is gorgeous, and seems to be perfect as a companion.
http://www.vonlotta.com/available.html

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She is a coated puppy - and the decision in my mind would depend on the price....when you (collective general sense) import a pup, there is little difference in shipping cost to have 2 in teh same crate - often the second pup is brought in just to cover costs of shipping - so if the price is not more than you can buy a comparable companion quality pup for here, then I see no issues...

Lee


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumShe is a coated puppy - and the decision in my mind would depend on the price....when you (collective general sense) import a pup, there is little difference in shipping cost to have 2 in teh same crate - often the second pup is brought in just to cover costs of shipping - so if the price is not more than you can buy a comparable companion quality pup for here, then I see no issues...
> 
> Lee


But isn't the Kennel in Atlanta?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the pup is a pink papered import according to the link - so they brought her in - it is very common here to for two people to bring in pair of pups or to buy a second pup to resell because you can split the cost of shipping accross the two and thus reduce your own costs or make part of your money back by selling the second pup at a profit

Lee


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok I tought you meant that the OP has to import the pup herself.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Von Lotta is in Georgia, and she is a good breeder. We spoke to her extensively, but they did not have any puppies available when we got Grimm.

All dogs are sold on Limited Registration, and there are set rules that have to be followed before they will even consider lifting that Limited Reg. to Full rights. 

Yulia will speak to you, at length, about her dogs, etc. as well and is very open to showing you around, showing you any documentation on her dogs, etc. 

I think they tend to have one litter per year, and they do import puppies as well. She will be more than happy to discuss the import process, etc.

The puppies come "well-equipped" with health records, registration papers, tattoo or microchip, etc. 

You may want to contact Yulia regarding price of her puppies, but, be prepared. She will want to speak with you to see if the puppy you are interested in will be suitable for your life/your goals for the puppy.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Yulia is very good.


----------



## gmgali (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you all again for your replies. It is nice to hear good things about her.
I am still researching and not ready for a pup yet.
My other question is: when I am ready, but let’s say the breeders I liked do not have pups available, would you consider getting an import puppy from let’s say a good breeder like Julia?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Why not just wait? It's not uncommon to wait 6months to a year for the right puppy. I would be more concerned with picking a good breeder and having them match the right puppy than getting a pup precisely when it's wanted. If you get an import, won't it be from a different breeder anyway? Then you have to start over with your researching the breeder, dogs, references, etc.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Why are you looking all the way down in Atlanta, Georgia for a German Shepherd puppy, by the way? I am sure there are reputable breeders and importers in NJ?


----------

